# Thiago Silva says he had 3 herniated discs in back while fighting Rashad



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

> UFC light heavyweight Thiago Silva (14-2 MMA, 5-2 UFC) is back in the gym and wants to fight this summer.
> 
> The Brazilian slugger today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that he's recovered from a serious back injury and returned to his flagship gym at American Top Team in Coconut Creek, Fla.
> 
> ...


Link to the article here


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I like Silva. I will be glad to see him fighting at 100 percent again.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

kind of takes some lustre off Rashads win (was there any to begin with??) if this is true.

i heard he almost pulled out so i think this just may be true.

better hope Page comes down sick, kid


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

man im surprised he took that fight let alone walked out of the cage. i can say that man is tough as h**l-look forward to seeing him fight evey time.


----------



## Eric89 (Mar 23, 2010)

He didn't look good in the Rashad fight, in fact he was completely outclassed until he baited Rashad in the third round. Hope he is healed and is back to being himself next fight.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Thats too bad. He probably would have KOed Rashad in the third round if he was in better shape....


.....Rematch!!!!???? After Page KO's Rashad. :thumb02:


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I dunno about this one. I've known people with herniated discs and they can barely move. Either he was shot up with so many painkillers or he's exaggerating the injury imo. Tough or not the people I've seen can't even get off a couch let alone fight a former world champion and it isnt like Thiago was wincing in pain or unusually hunched over. Call me a skeptic but I'm calling bullshit on this one, getting slammed on your back with 3 herniated discs would be unbearable pain and he was put on his back multiple times. Why is this coming out almost 3 months after the fight anyway.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

He may have had a injury with his back, but it was no where to this extent. He would hardly be able to get back up after one of those Rashad takedowns.




> "Money's not an issue right now, so I’m ready to wait to get the fight I want so I can work back to the top," he said. "A fight's a fight; you don't want to take risks


How come you take a fight in this condition and risk falling down the ladder, and yet money is not a issue? if its not a issue.... DONT FIGHT.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> How come you take a fight in this condition and risk falling down the ladder, and yet money is not a issue? if its not a issue.... DONT FIGHT.


Agreed. I think he said that purely to impress his fans because when applied to the Rashad fight, it makes no sense(unless I'm missing something.)


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Hope he's healed up when he begins gatekeeping.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Atleast he didnt have a cracked skull.:thumb02:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

It's funny because he's had two losses in three fights, and he's saying Jon Jones doesn't deserve to fight him? Pretty weak, and the fact that he comes out with this like a couple months after the fight, doesn't exactly scream credibility. He needs to take whatever the UFC gives him and be happy.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

streetpunk08 said:


> I dunno about this one. I've known people with herniated discs and they can barely move. Either he was shot up with so many painkillers or he's exaggerating the injury imo. Tough or not the people I've seen can't even get off a couch let alone fight a former world champion and it isnt like Thiago was wincing in pain or unusually hunched over. Call me a skeptic but I'm calling bullshit on this one, getting slammed on your back with 3 herniated discs would be unbearable pain and he was put on his back multiple times. Why is this coming out almost 3 months after the fight anyway.


This. 

Also, don't medics and the lot check a fighter before they enter the cage? If so, then I doubt the docs would have let him fight with 3 ******* herniated discs in his back. That shit can take almost a year to rehab, and Silva's taken 3 months???? Talk about hyperbole.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Halebop said:


> Hope he's healed up when he begins gatekeeping.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Also JJ has a better resume than Thiago. Thiago is delusional or scared to fight Jones.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

streetpunk08 said:


> I dunno about this one. I've known people with herniated discs and they can barely move. Either he was shot up with so many painkillers or he's exaggerating the injury imo. *Tough or not the people I've seen can't even get off a couch let alone fight a former world champion and it isnt like Thiago was wincing in pain or unusually hunched over.* Call me a skeptic but I'm calling bullshit on this one, getting slammed on your back with 3 herniated discs would be unbearable pain and he was put on his back multiple times. Why is this coming out almost 3 months after the fight anyway.


Agreed! Look what happened to Matt Serra when he was suffering from a herniated disc. He admitted that he had to have his brother help him put on his shoes because the pain was so bad. There is no way Thiago would have been able to move let alone fight with a herniated disc!


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

Halebop said:


> Hope he's healed up when he begins gatekeeping.


it's a bit early to give him gatekeeper status, Machida and Evans are elite LHW's (although you could make an argument that Evans perhaps isn't elite). However, Bones Jones wouldn't be a step down in competition for Thiago, it would be a good scrap.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Well tough titty Thiago. When you lose 2 out of 3 you take a step down. Bones is the up and comer. You have to defend your spot before you can start working your way back up. Give us a reason again.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> I dunno about this one. I've known people with herniated discs and they can barely move. Either he was shot up with so many painkillers or he's exaggerating the injury imo. Tough or not the people I've seen can't even get off a couch let alone fight a former world champion and it isnt like Thiago was wincing in pain or unusually hunched over. Call me a skeptic but I'm calling bullshit on this one, getting slammed on your back with 3 herniated discs would be unbearable pain and he was put on his back multiple times. Why is this coming out almost 3 months after the fight anyway.


I had ONE herniated disc and I couldn't walk right. I couldn't even bend enough to put on my own socks, seriously and walking in of itself has to be done like you're walking on glass, as to not aggravate the sciatic nerve. "True" (lumbar) herniated discs tend to impinge on the sciatic nerve. Nerve pain isn't something you can ignore. It's not like muscle strains or a really sore muscle, or anything you can deal. A sharp nerve pain will paralyze your movement in that moment it's so intense. It's like getting stabbed in the lower back, then dragging the knife down your hamstrings. I'm also a bit skeptical about this one. 

Tito Ortiz just said the exact same thing (2-3 herniated discs) like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> Well tough titty Thiago. When you lose 2 out of 3 you take a step down. Bones is the up and comer. You have to defend your spot before you can start working your way back up. Give us a reason again.


Yea he has lost 2 out of 3. But people forget that his best win BY FAR is Keith Jardine. 

He hasn't beat anyone yet and doesn't even have that many decent wins. 

Going by facts and record Thiago Silva is below JJ not above him.


----------

